# Wiping lead joints



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wiping a lead joint is truly a art form , I have all the respect for any and all old timers that did this form of work day in and day out . Much respect , here is one of my joints done today ..I learned from one of the best.....


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome! Much respect. I was thinking about getting some tools for lead work. Is it true there are still jurisdictions that require cast iron with lead joints? Chicago? I have pored one lead joint in apprenticeship school. Never in the field.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Not really , but if you want to get your masters in some places ask you wipe a joint or make a lead pan . That's why when I speak old timers and they tell me stories of their jobs they did I listen , but I been doing it long time , I am probably a old timer now to some guys ..lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What size is that joint?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> What size is that joint?


Its Saturday night, no need to be conservative. :jester:


----------



## davjowett (Jan 22, 2012)

All underground soil pipe in the City of Philadelphia and Abington PA is Bell and spigot with lead and oakum joints.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> What size is that joint?


I used the paper out of my Cheech & Chong Big Bamboo Album...
I roll big joints... :laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a pretty commendable wiped joint but I'm afraid that the "old dead men" would fail you or at the very least give you points on holding a pressure test.

From my point of view it actually looks pretty great. (Good job, btw) But I also learned from the best and any wiped joint I did just didn't pass his muster. I've only ever wiped the odd closet bend and a couple of vent pipes (oh! and one 1-1/2" ptrap that shoulda been deep-sixed but my mentor made me ressurect it! I was really proud of that job! 1-1/2" lead to copper to CI. 3 joints. :thumbup but I only ever had limited success at having them hold over 5psi.

I feel your pain and understand your respect. It's not for the faint of heart. Well done. Practice it somemore so that some day you'll be the old guy they all flock to to see how it used to be done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree !! No matter how nice you think it is by the master standards it would fail . But that is the way your are taught , your best can always be better.


----------

